# 98 Frontier 2WD 4 cyl Tire size



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I have a 98 Frontier 2WD 4 cyl manual transmission, came with 215/65R15 tires when I got it two years ago, completely stock. Anybody really know what taller tires would fit on these rims, like theres a ton of clearance between the tires and the fenders. I'm not looking into necessarily the largest possible size, just would like to move to something taller. Thanks.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Taller tires will cause the speedometer to read slow. However, later Frontiers came with 225-70-15's, IIRC so they will fit. Your speedo will still be off though.


----------

